# Shop or Garage Wanted - 3D USA Coming to Waxstock!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Shop or Garage Wanted - 3D International going to Waxstock!*

*Detail Shop Wanted - 3D International going to Waxstock!*










We are excited to announce that myself, Yancy Martinez and Hector Garcia are coming to Waxstock this year!

Back in 2016 Yancy and I attended Waxstock and also held a one-day detailing class the Friday before Waxstock. We're still working on our schedule but we would love to hold a _hands-on_ detailing class at a shop that's close to where the Waxstock event will be held.

My classes are known as *NO CHAIRS* and *NO POWERPOINT PRESENTATION* classes. We start early and they are 100% hands-on.

Back in 2016 we partnered with the guys at Buff Monkey Garage as they opened their doors and let us use their shop for the class. It was a huge success with 20 people in attendance.

We were fortunate that one of the local car clubs provided some true true iconic streetrods and muscle cars for the class to work on. I'm working with a a member of this club to get a collection of cool cars.

Here's the cars we had the last time we were there for Waxstock. It was a really nice selection of Detroit Iron!

1937 Ford Slantback Streetrod










1977 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am










1949 Chevy Truck Streetrod










1957 Pontiac Custom










Gary's 1950 Pontiac Silver Streak










Rob's 1965 Mustang










We're looking for a shop that can hold at least 2 cars at a time and also has the power to run multiple polishers. If this sounds like something you would like to be a part of - please reach out to me ASAP.

*WhatsApp:* 772-310-9712

[email protected]


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued...

Here's an example of what my classes look like...

*Pictures & Comments - 2022 February 3-Day Detailing Class with Mike Phillips and 3D*

The class detailed 9 cars including dry sanding 3 of them plus two 23' Center Console boats.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued...

This class will be sponsored by,

*3D International LLC*

*FLEX Power Tools*

More to come...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

***Bump***


This class will be a lot of fun, very educational and have really cool cars.


All I need is a shop with power and some room.


----------

